# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cài lại win xong mắc lỗi?

## annkhsouth

em dùng win 7 home premium 64bit, mới cài lại win, nhưng sao khi mở các folder nó toàn thông báo you don't currently have permission to access this folder. hình như thế này ạ:



liệu có vì như thế mà liên quan gì đến việc em không xem được phim ở window media không ạ? khi em mở phim ra xem thì nó báo như này:



khi nghe nhạc mà click trực tiếp vào file ở 1 folder nào đó thì cũng không nghe được, nhưng click vào list bài hát hiện ở window media thì nghe được ạ, và em cũng cài klite code rồi.

em không biết post ở đây đúng chưa nhưng em nghiên cứu có vẻ hợp lý nhất rồi ạ, nếu em có post nhầm box mọi người bỏ qua cho em ạ =((

ai biết chỉ cho em với ạ, em cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## recvietnam316

> em dùng win 7 home premium 64bit, mới cài lại win, nhưng sao khi mở các folder nó toàn thông báo you don't currently have permission to access this folder. hình như thế này ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> liệu có vì như thế mà liên quan gì đến việc em không xem được phim ở window media không ạ? khi em mở phim ra xem thì nó báo như này:
> 
> 
> 
> khi nghe nhạc mà click trực tiếp vào file ở 1 folder nào đó thì cũng không nghe được, nhưng click vào list bài hát hiện ở window media thì nghe được ạ, và em cũng cài klite code rồi.
> ...


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn kiểm tra lại xem bạn đang đăng nhập vào máy tính theo tài khoản nào? admin hay user? bạn vào lại tài khoản admin.
bạn kiểm tra ở các thư mục mà khi mở bị báo lỗi như sau nha:
bạn nhấn chuột phải vào thư mục >> properties >> chọn security >> advanced
tab permission, bạn xem tài khoản admin có để là full control hay không? nếu không thì nhấn vào change permission >> chọn admin >> edit >> tick vào allow toàn bộ >> ok

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## khaseven

em đã chuyển owner hết sang admin và mọi việc đã ok, thank nhiều ạ. nhân tiện cho em thắc mắc 1 câu, tại sao lần cài máy trước em không bị như thế này mà lần này em lại bị ạ :-/

----------


## inoviss

nếu lần trước bạn đặt quyền và khi cài lại win bạn không xóa bỏ sự phân quyền này đi thì sẽ có hiện tượng đó

----------


## binhgia69

có nghĩa là trước khi cài lại win em phải xóa bỏ sự phân quyền đó đi ạ? có thể chỉ cách cho em không ạ, thanks in advance [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## bigrat96

> có nghĩa là trước khi cài lại win em phải xóa bỏ sự phân quyền đó đi ạ? có thể chỉ cách cho em không ạ, thanks in advance [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


ok muốn bỏ quyền cho thư mục nào đó chuột phải thư mục đó chọn tiếp tab bảo mật và add cho nhóm everyone ---> xong phim

----------

